# Homemade mayo and homemade ranch flavoring



## nermal71 (Jun 17, 2011)

In an effort to get all the preservatives out of our diet I'm making the leap. Going to try and make homemade mayo and homemade ranch flavoring. I sure hope these turn out good, because I like them but unfortunately MSG abounds in the ranch and I can't have it. And reading the mayo ingredients list was like reading a chemistry exam. I can't afford to buy the organics....so gonna try it on my own !!!


----------



## jujub793 (Jun 17, 2011)

mayo shouldn't be too difficult i wouldn't think...eggs vinegar etc, but what "flavoring" do you put in for ranch?


----------



## nermal71 (Jun 17, 2011)

1/2 cup dry buttermilk
1 tablespoon dried parsley, crushed
1 teaspoon dried dill weed
1 teaspoon onion powder
1 teaspoon dried onion flakes
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
1/4 teaspoon ground pepper

Change Measurements: US | Metric

Directions:

Prep Time: 1 mins

Total Time: 1 mins

1 Combine all ingredients in a blender.
2 Blend at high speed until smooth.
3 If you want to use this to make salad dressing combine 1 tablespoon mix with 1 cup mayonnaise and 1 cup milk.
4 Otherwise use 1 tablespoon in any recipe calling for an envelope of ranch dressing mix.


Read more: http://www.food.com/recipe/ranch-dressing-and-seasoning-mix-47249#ixzz1PXr0Tju6


----------



## degrassi (Jun 17, 2011)

Making mayo is easy, just use a blender. I sometimes make it when I'm making a sauce to go on top of fish. Just remember to add the oil slowly. 

Its just gross to see how much oil it uses. Also it won't last very long as it has eggs in it and no preservatives.


----------



## nermal71 (Jun 17, 2011)

It's going straight into the egg salad so luckily won't have to worry about duration. Three teenager boys eating egg salad (one of their favorite foods) I'll be lucky if I even get some hehe.


----------



## nermal71 (Jun 17, 2011)

The ranch mix was AWESOME!!!! I added 2 tablespoons to a 16oz container of sour cream. And I doubled the amount of dill and minced onion in it.


----------



## degrassi (Jun 17, 2011)

Great. I'll have to try it out as I LOVE ranch dressing


----------



## jujub793 (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks for the recipe I think I will try it too !


----------



## nermal71 (Jun 17, 2011)

Definitely double the dill and minced onion though. It made it a bit more flavorful.


----------



## nermal71 (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh and I have found that Saco makes the best powdered buttermilk. It's not too pricey either. And make sure you store the remainder of powdered mix in the refrigerator as it will spoil.


----------



## Luv Buns (Jun 18, 2011)

Sounds yummie.


----------



## nermal71 (Jun 18, 2011)

It was definitely well worth it. And it was pretty quick to make. I love buttermilk powder because it means I can make buttermilk recipes without buying the big container and having 2/3 of it spoil.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 18, 2011)

Nermal, what kind of mayo were you buying? If you were buying fat free or light mayo, yes the ingredient lists are pretty odd (especially the fat free kind!). But regular Hellman's/Best Foods mayonnaise has soybean oil, whole eggs, vinegar, water, egg yolks, salt, sugar, lemon juice, natural flavors and calcium disodium EDTA (which is apparently a preservative). If you're trying to stay away from preservatives completely I can see why you wouldn't want it. As others have said, homemade mayo goes bad very quickly and you can get salmonella from it since it has raw eggs. 

Of course I completely respect your choice to make homemade mayo, I just thought maybe you had only been using light or fat free mayonnaise and didn't realize that regular mayo's ingredients aren't that weird (not chemistry experimenty at least). 

The ranch mix looks great! I like making homemade mixes too for taco seasoning, cream of ____ soup, baking mix and pancake mix. I have made homemade ranch before but not from a homemade mix. When we go to the store tomorrow we will probably pick up the buttermilk powder and I'll make up a batch of the mix then make dip or something  I'll let you know how it turns out!


----------



## nermal71 (Jun 19, 2011)

We very very rarely eat mayo. But for me the preservatives are just not something I can really have anymore. I've had health issues and the preservatives in everything make it much worse. If I make it homemade it will be to use it and then be done with it. I won't store it. I tried some of the organic ones but at approximately 9 bucks for a container of mayo I just can't afford that.


----------

